# Theater build in shelter room! 4x15" TL tubes



## dac83

Hi everyone!

i'am new here at the forum so just wanted to show my special theater room!

Info aboute the theater system: 

The system is placed in a old shelter-room in the basement and it's a 7.2½ system with totalt of 22 speakers, 8 of those are right behind the sofa , 2 st dipol speakers 1.3 meters above the sofa to spread sound up&down and 4 side surround speakers and 4 sub/mid woofers and 2 front speakers and 2 center speakers.

The 2 massive T-line steel/metall pipe is dubble "folded" so that the port is round the sub total leght is around 3.1 meters(like 10 feet or so), i use 2 15" kicker CVR 500w woofers and they are used as infra-subwoofers(18-40hz) so the tunning frekvenzy is 28 hz and goes down to 20 hz even without losing any presure, at 14 hz the dead end is reached. for midwoofer i use 2 Zomax/JBL 2226 15" to play the bass over 40hz to 80hz. one bass shaker tuned to 14-19 hz to get the lowest bass!

The total RMS output from the amplifiers is around 2300 watt(8 ohm) at this moment. gives 134.3 [email protected] hz

The picture is Panasonic PT-AE900E giving with a HTPC and sends out those BluRay/dvd i plays, the system goes with 720P and that gives a good quality picture. 

The theater in the shelter room is built from scratch, Floors, painting sound damping was made to make it a nice theater. The 30-45cm (12-15inch) thick walls is not ideal for good akustics but with loots of damping in both sub frekvenzys and higher frekvenzys it turened our realy good. An extra power cable is going in the room to feed the subwoofer amps, the fuse is set to 16 Ampere, only t.amp can draw 15 Ampere at full power. 

And i have no neigbours to disturb here so thats good! 































































The carpet flyes away!





dB mesurement!





edit: added some new pics!


----------



## atledreier

132+dB s CRAZY! :hsd:

Good job, looks really slick. :T


----------



## tcarcio

The HT looks fantastic. Love those subs, What do they weigh?


----------



## dac83

*weight..*

around 100kg/200pounds, and still they moving around when playing...


----------



## tcarcio

200lbs,:yikes: I hope you had some help moving those things around trying to find the best position for them. My back hurts just thinking about it.:help:


----------



## dac83

it took 2 strong men to get them to the basement, but to move them now is possible because they stand on plastic feets..


----------



## Prof.

dac83 said:


> The 2 massive T-line steel/metall pipe is dubble "folded" so that the port is round the sub total leght is around 3.1 meters(like 10 feet or so), i use 2 15" kicker CVR 500w woofers and they are used as infra-subwoofers(18-40hz) so the tunning frekvenzy is 28 hz and goes down to 20 hz even without losing any presure, at 14 hz the dead end is reached. for midwoofer i use 2 Zomax/JBL 2226 15" to play the bass over 40hz to 80hz. one bass shaker tuned to 14-19 hz to get the lowest bass!


Very impressive..:T
Can I ask why you used polished metal pipe for the subs? Was it just for aesthetic reasons?
I presume that you have lined them with acoustic material..
It seems to me that they would reflect a lot of light from your projected image!


----------



## dac83

i work with metal everyday and here in sweden we don't have the brand "sonotube", it's not easy to fint big papper tubes, and not with special sizes thats why metal was the best option, and also that no one else have built something like this...

i used some acustic materials, vibrate damping stuff on the inside, enough to damp for the subwoofer but all other speakers does an small vibrating effekt on the pipe.

and also u asked if it was reflicting light, it does but because it's round shape it only reflect a little bit of the light and the pipe standing in the coners thats not a big problem..

but i have a solution of 2 small problems, i think i'am going to do giant black sock(made in some sort of filt) for the pipes that will damp them from all other speakers sound and the light beams..

here is my car audio setup built in stainless steel, also an TL sub: 









more pics:http://www.pipesub.com


----------



## eugovector

Congrats my friend. You are officially insane


----------



## Prof.

dac83 said:


> but i have a solution of 2 small problems, i think i'am going to do giant black sock(made in some sort of filt) for the pipes that will damp them from all other speakers sound and the light beams..


That's a good point..I hadn't thought about the sound reflecting off the metal tubes..
A black sock type covering would fix both problems..:T



> here is my car audio setup built in stainless steel, also an TL sub:


Where do you put the luggage!!,,:rofl:


----------



## BrianAbington

is that room a storm shelter or a bomb shelter?


----------



## dac83

it's an bomb shelter, air tight accept the air ventelation and extra rebar enforced walls, don't move a [email protected] dB!  and no sound out side...


----------



## BrianAbington

lucky...I would love to find a house with an old bomb shelter.


----------



## salvasol

SQCherokee said:


> lucky...I would love to find a house with an old bomb shelter.


Couple of years ago I saw one in Ontario, California ...it had an underground shelter (with just one small pipe that I think it was the vent :yes


----------



## BrianAbington

my wife thinks that my love for midcentury modern is a bit wierd...but thats ok...as were looking for a house shes starting to realize that they are the homes in our price range that dont look exactly like the one across the street.

I'd love to build a bomb shelter theater aswell. I've seen some were you go down a set of steps out from the basement and the whole shelter is surrounded by dirt and concrte, steel and lead with more concrete...now that would be an isolated room.


----------



## SamNavy

Shelter room? What happens when the power goes out?


----------



## dac83

it gets very dark and quiet i guess!  we never have any wars or storms/orkanes here in sweden so power failure is not very common


----------



## dac83

hey!

i bought 4 new leather armchairs, but they were almost to big so i build new adjustable feet to bolt them together 2 & 2..

now it starts to look like a real theater!

before: 









after modefication:


----------



## eugovector

Wow, those look great, good job. Any stability problems after modifying them from 4 singles to 2-2 wides, or were they designed to do that?


----------



## dac83

they were not design to that but i did a extra foot between them for extra suport..


----------



## Sonnie

Very interesting Dennis and nice work. :T

Those steel tube subs are impressive to say the least. And 132db is indeed insane. :hsd: Actually... being in a shelter, maybe it won't shake down. :sarcastic:


----------



## Pinhead-227

Very impressive work on all accounts!! Is that a 13W7v2 in your car?? I'll bet that thing rocks about as loud as your HT!?


----------



## dac83

the bas tube in the car hits around [email protected] hz and sounds very clean!


----------



## BleedingStar

Very impressive... love the industrial look of the place, and the metal tubes match well... surprised your DVD's don't come flying off the shelf at 132 DB haha


----------



## Jaminschipper

That is pretty cool, little bulky for my style bu eh I guess its w/e your into ^^


----------



## dpromano76

wow! I wish my wife would let me build some subs like those!.....and that the Neighbors would press charges! I also love the fabric on the walls!


----------



## Dante

That's pretty sweet im jealous haha


----------



## dac83

thanks! look again in the first page, i added some new pics!


----------



## RedZone

ACES > kickers...Very cool that your a innovator . 
I like being outside the box also...great job!


----------



## bambino

All i can say is awesome! From the stereo to the shelter for a room and your metal work is immpresive.


----------



## typ44q

Great setup! I love that room


----------



## fusionrx

Fint!!

Where in Sweden? (Transplated swede, born in Goteborg, living in US).

How old is the house? When was it built? I didn't think anyone outside the US built bomb shelters...


----------



## fusionrx

Just curious what kind of car you drive that lets you fill up the trunk with audio stuff. Where do you put your groceries? What about the kid(s)?? How do they stand it?


----------



## torceador

Good job! After all, you did say it was a shelter. If a tornado comes along and rips off the roof, you can just grab a sub and hang on like in 'Twister'. Your fabrication details show you think first and then execute, which is the real mark of a do-it-yourself type, rather than a copy-somebody-else's type.

You should probably run the James Gang's 'Rides Again' album through it, since the liner proclaims 'Made Loud to be Played Loud'. Joe Walsh would be proud of your setup.

torceador


----------



## martinez331

AWESOME!!!! !


----------



## whyask

Just Amazing !!


----------



## jefferydean

creative and impresive. love the speakers


----------

